# authorizing a 721



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Does it take a long time to authorize? I called DN about 3 hrs ago before I even setup my 721 and told them my smartcard and receiver #'s. Right now I only get barker channels but I am still doing the initial software download. Once its done and I don't have my channels should I call DISH again?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You should be good to go, but remember you might have to turn it off to get your EPG downloaded.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

everything is working great now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Col mine took a long time to be authorized as well, it was wierd as it was being authorized I could get some of the channels I subcribe to, while others were still red in the guide. I could actually watch the red channels become authorized.

I said this before and will say it again, I think its best that after your initial setup of your 721 to let it sit for a few hours without touching it.


----------

